# Vividarium



## poetryadik

Good day, is there a word in Latin "vividarium"? Thanks


----------



## Hamlet2508

poetryadik said:


> Good day, is there a word in Latin "vividarium"? Thanks



as far as I know a vividarium is a kind of botanical garden
Regards,
Hamlet


----------



## poetryadik

Hamlet2508 said:


> as far as I know a vividarium is a kind of botanical garden
> Regards,
> Hamlet


Thank you, so if vividarium is a botanical garden what will it mean in a phrase I'm not sure if it's correct just my recall "vividarium et intervigilium et viator"?
Thanks again


----------



## Cagey

poetryadik said:


> Thank you, so if vividarium is a botanical garden what will it mean in a phrase I'm not sure if it's correct just my recall "vividarium et intervigilium et viator"?
> Thanks again



Please, provide context.  Tell us where you heard this phrase.  This is a rule of the forum. It will help us give you accurate answers, and to arrive at them more quickly.


----------



## poetryadik

Cagey said:


> Please, provide context.  Tell us where you heard this phrase.  This is a rule of the forum. It will help us give you accurate answers, and to arrive at them more quickly.



I think I encountered this phrase in a game console I guess that was several years ago. The game was final fantasy 8.


----------



## Stoicorum_simia

Viator is a traveller. Intervigilium is not a word as far as I know, but the verb intervigilo exists, though very rare, meaning 'to be awake between periods of sleep'. The word vividarium is not in the Oxford Latin Dictionary or Lewis and Short. Is it possible it was originally a mistake for viridarium (from viridis, green), which is indeed a garden or plant collection? (Maybe also confusion with vivarium, a place where animals are kept - can be a fishpond or something like that). The whole phrase sounds pretty meaningless, probably invented more or less at random from Latin or presudo-Latin words. You can find it embedded in some sort of fantasy fiction if you google it.


----------



## Jujujules

As far as I know, a "vividarium" is probably a wrong form for "viridarium" and it is a sort of pleasure garden.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Estamos discutiendo sobre la nada. La dichosa frase del juego es una frase en pseudo latín, lo parece, pero no lo es. De todas formas el sentiodo debe ser entendido en el juego (qie no conozco y dará las claves (supongo) para enteder este latinajo que no pertenece a la lengua del Lacio.


----------

